# Got to vent about site one



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I've been going to Site one for years now and have purchased quite a bit. Always paid residential price.

I sent my buddy there today and out of no where they offered him the contractors discount which is close 25% saying that that way he has to pay less.

Thats just one big pisseroffer.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Is your buddy cute?

That would probably hack me off too.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, now you know what to do . . .


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I dealt with them for about 3 years then one day the guy says how about we set you up with an account...
They were already giving me a veterans discount and I think setting up the account just made it easier.


----------

